# 1917? 1919? Later? Haverford Black Beauty Pacer (need fork)



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought a Haverford Black Beauty Pacer

A few questions: 

The book was published in 1877. When was the 'Black Beauty' name first used for a bicycle model?

Is there any record of the bike's age from its serial number? - 165833

The arch bar is different in 1917 & 1919 catalogues and different again on my bike (clues to age?)

And does anyone have a 28" front fork i could buy, to replace the bent one?

thanks a lot, Colin




















1917 above; 1919 below


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2015)

This bike is made by Miami very nice find  i have a 1917 black beauty catalog showing this model made by Miami for this bike.

Nick


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 23, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> This bike is made by Miami very nice find  i have a 1917 black beauty catalog showing this model made by Miami for this bike.
> 
> Nick





*Good form - Nick .....*


....... patric




==========================
==========================


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2015)

Im sorry i correct my self it js a 1919 catalog

Nick


----------



## chitown (Mar 23, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> This bike is made by Miami very nice find  i have a 1917 black beauty catalog showing this model made by Miami for this bike.
> 
> Nick




So the catalog says "made by Miami Cycle mfg"???  I don't know of any proof that Miami built frames for Haverford. If so that would be a new piece to the Haverford puzzle. Haverford was a large jobber similar to Mead in that they sourced frames from multiple frame builders. Documented, known builders of Black Beauty bikes are Schwinn and HP Snyder. More evidence is needed for a determination of builder. There is also evidence that Excelsior Cycle Co built some bicycles for Haverford and I will try to post info on that when I get a chance.

Can you show some pics of the stay bridges and close ups on the lugs, lower cross bar joints and serial #?


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 23, 2015)

These are the only other pics i have until it arrives and i assemble and photograph it


----------



## Oldnut (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful bike


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2015)

I have no document writing proof no but, a few of us strongly believe that Haverford bought bikes from multiple manufacturers, the bike in these pictures has no rear dropout screws, something Miami bikes have been known for being identified for. It also uses a heavily lugged frame on the down tube which Miami also did, I would bet my money on the manufacture of this bike is Miami at a horse race any day. excelsior/schwinn and Harris did also make black beauties. but both company's have drop out screws and only excelsior you see rarely has a small lug style frame. in my catalog from 1919 I have this frame and a few others in the catalog are Miami built bikes because the frame styling is so unique on them.

Nick.



chitown said:


> So the catalog says "made by Miami Cycle mfg"???  I don't know of any proof that Miami built frames for Haverford. If so that would be a new piece to the Haverford puzzle. Haverford was a large jobber similar to Mead in that they sourced frames from multiple frame builders. Documented, known builders of Black Beauty bikes are Schwinn and HP Snyder. More evidence is needed for a determination of builder. There is also evidence that Excelsior Cycle Co built some bicycles for Haverford and I will try to post info on that when I get a chance.
> 
> Can you show some pics of the stay bridges and close ups on the lugs, lower cross bar joints and serial #?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 23, 2015)

chitown said:


> So the catalog says "made by Miami Cycle mfg"???  I don't know of any proof that Miami built frames for Haverford. If so that would be a new piece to the Haverford puzzle.




Nick has a catalog that states BB were built by Miami...that'll certainly add a new wrinkle to the makers of the Black Beauty.


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 23, 2015)

=========================
=========================


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2015)

no built in tension screws only banjo screws, and a better picture of the crowned fork and lugged miami frame

Nick.


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 23, 2015)

So for my efficacy…you're saying a frame that's sans tension screws, with a crowned fork and with inserted lugs is propriety to a Miami build?


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 23, 2015)

Collin, I apologize for highjacking your thread with my presentation of Miami vs No-Miami parts. I'll start a new post to share the nuances of manufacturers. 

Back to your question:
When was the 'Black Beauty' name first used for a bicycle model? *Haverford Cycle Co. was established in 1896*

Is there any record of the bike's age from its serial number? * I'm not sure*

The arch bar is different in 1917 & 1919 catalogues and different again on my bike  * I'm not sure*

And does anyone have a 28" front fork i could buy, to replace the bent one?   * can you offer a close up image of the fork's crown*


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 23, 2015)

i think the black beauty looks more like the miami

Black beauty crowning point on the top



miami crowning point



Not miami crowning point




The non miami fork has a slight round top the miami fork has a bit of flat steel that meets the top 

Nick.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, the patina on that Miami fork in the last pic is magical.


----------



## chitown (Mar 23, 2015)

fordsnake said:


> ... note the soft shoulder crown of the non Miami fork. To me it looks more like the Black Beauty fork?




How about the HP Snyder frames of the teens??? Little is known about these bikes. Until Snyder teamed up with DP Harris and badged bikes with DP Harris branding, there are virtually no known examples to reference for sure as being Snyder machines yet Snyder was building bikes. The only question is what jobber/badge bikes would they have made for? What other examples of a SNYDER built bikes do we know about from the teens?

1920 Snyder built Blue Ribbon line.  Note the soft shoulder crown.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lets fix that original fork!! These earlier forks are quality built and can be forgiving..


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 24, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Lets fix that original fork!! These earlier forks are quality built and can be forgiving..
> View attachment 204183View attachment 204184



Wow,priceless !


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2015)

Who made the non Miami fork?
Thanks,
Chris





fordsnake said:


> Here's a Miami fork on the left and a non Miami fork on the right; note the soft shoulder crown of the non Miami fork. To me it looks more like the Black Beauty fork?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 24, 2015)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Lets fix that original fork!! These earlier forks are quality built and can be forgiving..
> View attachment 204183View attachment 204184




I agree..... my Mead fork with rib was bent just like that... was easily straightened. I c clamped legs to i-beam under my house with a 2x6 and pulled on frame to straighten fork. worked splendid!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 24, 2015)

I actually use the Park tools for all the truing and alignment. Here is another fork that ended up with a new steer tube and a good truing.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a friend that has a miami frame with a makers mark the same as a small mark under this black beauty. Nick


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 24, 2017)

Just replying for a bookmark for reference 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Wing Your Heel said:


> View attachment 697364



Looking lovely!


----------

